# How to sell my furs, can you help? (pics)



## LonelyNorthwind

Last year I made a deal with a fisherman/trapper buddy. He provides the pelts, I do the sewing. I tan the hides and make the buckskin myself but the seaotter are regulated and have to be sent to a commercial tanner. It's taken a long time to get enough things made to call it an inventory but snow's piled up a couple feet deep and I don't want to go anywhere anyway. I've been hole up in my floathouse for weeks listening to a humpback in the distance having a blast sewing. Now that I'm getting some things made I have no idea how to sell them. I really am at the end of the road on a remote island so my options to sell anything are zilch from here. I've peeked at Etsy and am totally confused. Ebay scares the heck out of me for some reason. I'm also a computer dinosaur and this thing is old and slow as heck but I know I'm going to have to get over that. . I'm hoping some of you selling-savvy folks can help me. I think my stuff's pretty awesome.

Sea otter is the thickest, softest, richest fur on the planet with an average of a million hairs per sq. inch. (who counted?). There's no way to describe the way this stuff feels, baby powder comes to mind. And it never gets too warm, just cosy and perfect. Only Alaska natives can harvest them so it's also a pretty rare product. 

I make the moccassins with the red pigskin trim, beadwork and natural. When they're finished I glue and stitch a smoked buckskin sole on the bottom for extra wear but still get that barefoot feeling inside a cloud of warmth. I've been wearing the first pair I made over a year, every day, inside & out. I treat them pretty rough intentionally to see what they'll take. They get wet, dirty, dry out and just wear and wear. Now they look like they came from some museum but I just scrub them with fels naptha, rub in a little neatsfoot oil and they look great again. They're my favorite!











I have hats with full sea otter inside and several leather & suede outer shells. I also have one with marten and one with mink but don't have photos of them yet.










A marten trapper's hat I made last summer with buckskin lining. I sold this one but have furs to make more.










Men's slippers too, here's a pair with beadwork. There's lots more but I'm loading too many photos I know. You get the idea anyway. Holey moley, see...it's taken me 2 hours to write this post! I'm anxious to see what you all think.










Well, but one more photo. Sea otter mittens with fur inside, trimmed in Timber Wolf. My buddy Kitty did the artwork.


----------



## sidepasser

Just sent you a pm on the brown leather round hat and gloves.


----------



## Pelenaka

Absolutely wonderful craftsmanship. 
Have you contacted any higher end hunting lodges or gear catalogs ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## fishhead

What about consignment at the places where the ferries dock?


----------



## ErinP

I would look into etsy, too, to get some wide-spread exposure. 

Excellent work, btw!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Thanks everyone, I love doing this work, subbing at the grade school's getting too hard for too little pay, I think I found my nitch now that I've learned to quit leaving my dna on every piece.



fishhead said:


> What about consignment at the places where the ferries dock?


Sorry, I'm chuckling. We are an island community of about 1,000 - the ferry shows up in the middle of the night about twice a week. about six people might get off, unless the basketball team's been out of town for a game 

Okay, Erin. I'll do some more studying in Etsy. How would I catagorize my work?


----------



## simplegirl

I'm not sure about the catagory since not real familier with Etsy but I do know that it is a great place to sell. Your items are truly unique.


----------



## glidergurl03

You would categorize each item differently, all would be handmade, and probably mostly accessories, and then gloves, hats, etc. Your work is absolutely stunning! Those slippers on top look like they're to DIE for, and the gloves on the bottom are amazing! PLEASE make sure and post your link when/if you start up etsy!


----------



## fishhead

GrammasCabin said:


> Thanks everyone, I love doing this work, subbing at the grade school's getting too hard for too little pay, I think I found my nitch now that I've learned to quit leaving my dna on every piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm chuckling. We are an island community of about 1,000 - the ferry shows up in the middle of the night about twice a week. about six people might get off, unless the basketball team's been out of town for a game
> 
> Okay, Erin. I'll do some more studying in Etsy. How would I catagorize my work?


I was thinking more along the lines of the mainland ferry stops that get the daily tourists. Somebody from your island must make regular trips to 'town'.


----------



## pamda

Love that hat! Anyway...seems fur is hard to sell thses days. No money. I took 3 perfect hair on tanned elk, a deer, 3 beaver and a bob cat to a trader last month, they had the nerve to offer me 150.00 for the lot.


----------



## oth47

Beautiful work.


----------



## sharplady

List some in the barter board here PLEASE?


----------



## pamda

After looking at your work over again all I can say is...where the heck is the like button?


----------



## ErinP

> You would categorize each item differently, all would be handmade, and probably mostly accessories, and then gloves, hats, etc.


Yep. 
And I would bet it will take very little time before you get a loyal following at your store!


----------



## 4crumleys

Just sent you a PM, I would like to purchase some.


----------



## TedH71

I like the marten trapper hat. It's something I would purchase to use for myself. It does get cold in Kansas.


----------



## wes917

pamda said:


> Love that hat! Anyway...seems fur is hard to sell thses days. No money. I took 3 perfect hair on tanned elk, a deer, 3 beaver and a bob cat to a trader last month, they had the nerve to offer me 150.00 for the lot.


A trapper friend of mine was dumbfounded when I told him the prices that fly tying stores were charging for small sections of hides. Try selling some to fly tyers it might help to improve your profit.

Beautiful work BTW.


----------



## Want2BFree

Gorgeous work! What's the pricing on the mocassins?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

pamda said:


> Love that hat! Anyway...seems fur is hard to sell thses days. No money. I took 3 perfect hair on tanned elk, a deer, 3 beaver and a bob cat to a trader last month, they had the nerve to offer me 150.00 for the lot.


That's horrible, used to be you'd get that much for one beaver. And I know how much work went into those hides if you'd already tanned them as well, did you tell them they were nuts?
It costs us $100 plus shipping both ways just to have one otter pelt tanned. Thankfully I can tan the other hides & make the buckskin myself to keep the costs down but, oh.... the work! 




Want2BFree said:


> Gorgeous work! What's the pricing on the mocassins?


Thank you Want2BFree, the mocassins are the most delicious feeling a foot ever had, they sell for $225.

fishhead,
I know what you mean and thought about consignment shops too. The nearest town, however is Ketchikan - a 6 hour ferry ride and it doesn't come back this way for 2 or 3 days so you have to find lodging. The shops are 99% owned by the tour ships, rarely do you find authentic Alaskan stuff in them, some will take consignment but they want 30%. If I get a chance to go there next summer I plan to look for a locally-owned shop but nothing's open in the winter. They are all closed and boarded up with plywood as soon as the last tour ship leaves in the fall and stay that way 'til spring. Same thing in Juneau only it takes 22 hours to get there.
That's why we decided I have to learn to use the internet.


----------



## nans31

One way you could get your product out there is to attend a trade show showing your work. Businesses looking for handmade Alaska work would snatch your products up quick.. or set up some contract with you to provide certain items to sell. Or, if you don't want to, or can't attend a trade show contact the State of Alaska http://www.madeinalaska.org/ program and see how they can help you merchandise your product.

I worked at a gift shop that sold handmade Alaska items and they were very popular. People want those items. I love those mittens!


----------



## OnlyMe

Your items are really gorgeous! I'm not talented so I'm not on Etsy but it might be something to look into again.

You can set up your own website (free and easy) via www.weebly.com (I made one there for a friend who wrote a book) & perhaps post the address for your friends, family, forum friends :spinsmiley: , and others to help with some viral marketing.

You're so lucky to be so talented!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I am PMing you.


----------



## Oxankle

That trapper's hat is ferocious. That thing would keep a man warm in a blizzard!!!!
Those pieces are some fine work!


----------



## FrogTacos

Dunno what you might think of the idea but a few years back I had a friend whos mother bought fur coats at estate sales, made teddy bears out of them. She would sell some as just 'plain' bears, others in little costumes. Furry little guys sold for hundreds each.


----------



## legacy

_Sea otter is the thickest, softest, richest fur on the planet with an average of a million hairs per sq. inch. (who counted?). There's no way to describe the way this stuff feels, baby powder comes to mind. And it never gets too warm, just cosy and perfect. Only Alaska natives can harvest them so it's also a pretty rare product. _

Wow. Great marketing copy! I wanted to buy something before I even saw the pics!

You have a way with words. I'm no pro at ecommerce, and I hope the good people of HT can help you find the right market.

In your marketing copy, I'd also love to see the part about you working in your floathouse and listening to whales, etc.

I work in the art business (fine art) and although this is more in the "crafts" area, I can tell you that people LOVE knowing about the person, the techniques, etc., behind the product.

Your big challenge is to find your market and your price points. I really do believe you would be stunned to find out what the right market is willing to pay for your work.

I'm no guru when it comes to marketing, but I'm thinking your market could be upscale boutiques.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Thank you so much legacy, now that I read that back it does sound pretty good, I guess I just need to talk my own talk. I know I'll find the market I'm looking for if I can just find my way around this internet better. Heck, I didn't even have a telephone 'til 1 years ago and I know it does stuff I still can't figure out. 
For now I thinking of taking another member's advice and have my granddaughter show me how to sell a pair of gloves on EBAY just to see what happens. Lately, however, it's been hard to put the furs down and leave the floathouse, the company's been great down there.


----------



## partndn

Wooooowwwww! Beautiful work!

We don't get weather long enough here to be worthy of me telling myself to spend on some of these items, but dang that doesn't mean I wouldn't love some!

Uhm, I'm a girl, but my favorite is the pic you posted that says MEN's slippers I want some of those! And the mittens, I want the mittens too!


----------



## willowworker

Beautiful work. You have a wonderful talent. Etsy could be a great place for you to join and putting pictures and info of your creations on the site. Etsy is known world wide....has sellers from many other countries. 



Another idea is to call information in New York, Chicago, San Francisco, etc, you know, the larger cities.....Ask info operator to help you find phone numbers of stores that sell furs. Call them up...get an address...send them pictures of your work....Go where the money is!!!!

I hope to start selling on Etsy this summer with a friend. 

Love your talent!


----------



## Sunnylander

Nice work. You should have no problem finding a market. Get better introduced to a computer for sure. You wording is great...If I was not saving for some land right now I would be ordering something myself


----------



## MJDC

I am sure you have sold everything you could make so far, but I had to gush about how stunning the beaded moccasins are. Amazing. I hope you found the best venue for them, don't sell yourself short-ever. You have something special-both your skill and the basic product.


----------



## hoggie

WOW - I can't help you at ALL, but just wanted to chip in and say how jealous I am. I am right at the start of that learning curve salting down some hides and waiting for supplies to come so I can tan them.

Oh yes, and I only have goat and rabbit hides to work with LOL

So I am doing rugs for now and will worry about the rabbit pelts later.

No way I am goign to be able to come up with anything like your products, but you are inspirational


----------



## AngoraLove

I would recommend etsy over eBay. Etsy is for people looking to buy indipendently made quality, eBay is for getting the best deal. I sell fiber on etsy and its pretty straight forward if you can get your daughters help creating the store. Etsy has loads of video tutorials and blog postings about how to effectively sell on their site. Fur is making a come back as self sustainable living becomes more of a trend. 
I wish I had the money or talent to acquire some of these myself!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

I did set up a file on Etsy a year or 2 ago. I got lots of nasty messages about how horrible I am for slaughtering those poor critters but no sales. I'm not sure where they all go but soon's I get something made someone comes along and wants it. The problem I'm having lately is finding time to kick back and sew.
I've been cooking in a remote logging camp since the first of May, no time to sew out there. Now that I'm home, got this year's salmon smoked & canned up and figured I could start getting some things made for the holidays. That darling grandson came screaming down my driveway Sunday just a few hours after the moose season opened....all excited & bloody looking for help pulling his prize out of the woods. So now there's about 600 pounds of meat hanging in my woodshed waiting to get butchered. THEN I'm going to sew. 
Thank you so much for all the compliments! I have one order for a pair of slippers to make but other than that if anybody needs me to make something let me know, I'll get 'er done


----------



## TedH71

I've been looking for a wolf skin hat...seems those things run on the high side. Average price is $1k for a professionally tanned/skinned/sewed one!


----------



## seagullplayer

I am so glad to hear you are still at it. I recall looking at you stuff when you posted it two years ago, it is one of a kind.


----------

